# Have you seen this Red Wing Black Bird Lure?



## ITGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have had this Red Wing Black Bird Lure lure for close to 25 years. I have used it and it has produced a few good bass over the years. I have not used it much though, only about 20 times. Does anyone know its brand or have you ever seen one like it? 

I received it as a gift from my uncle and recall him saying there were several styles of different birds, such as sparrows, regular black bird, and others. It came in a had plastic casing as I recall. Not sure where he got it from. So I am wondering if this was a custom made thing from someone local. It was purchased around Springfield, IL. 

I have never seen one like it in all the years so I figured I would post it. I have also done multiple online searches and have never found one quite like this.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Brine (Apr 27, 2011)

I love old fishing lures! Just can't afford to collect them :LOL2: 

Never seen one like that, but I hope you can find the history of it. I'd make sure you post it up on some of the vintage fishing tackle sites. Although I'm sure you could catch a fish on it, it may be worth more in a display case than in use.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2011)

That my friend is a "Bass Bird" made by Bass Bird Lure Co. of Bloomington IL. in the early 1980s.

Disclaimer: I asked at another site (BBC) and the credit goes to a member named Volman482vs :beer:


----------



## ITGuy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks! 

I was guessing it was from the 80's knowing that's when I received it as a gift from my uncle. I also figured it may have been an IL company near Springfield, IL since that is where my uncle lives. I also recall it coming in the plastic box and the little piece of paper on it. Being in my early teens when I got it as a gift I tosses the box and paperwork. I have always been curious about the manufacturer, knowing I have had it since the early 80's and I had never seen another one like it. It's a neat lure.


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome. I read that they started making them in 1984 and retailed for about $3. I see one recently sold on ebay for $15.99.


----------

